

LeadingList.com - list of fastest growing websites, update daily - folkster
http://leadinglist.com

======
dmils4
This is cool.

Are you caching the data? It would be cool to see a graphical interface of
this over time. The guys at insidefacebook have done a nice iteration of this
idea on the analytics of facebook apps and pages
(<http://pagedata.appdata.com>)

It would also be cool if you could somehow integrate Compete and Quantcast
into here too (not that any of those three are terribly accurate - but would
be fun to look at).

~~~
folkster
Yes I am caching the data starting from today :) Thanks for your comment. I
will improve the interface and add more statistics about the sites later,
possible the two sites you just mentioned.

------
folkster
This list won't show the big old sites because we know them all along. (Who
doesn't know that pinterest is rising really fast?) Enjoy :)

